# 08 brute force 750 help needed!



## Kawi gang (Feb 15, 2016)

So I've read all the other forums and my brute seems to be doing multiple of one thing and it just has me all confused! So I'll start by saying I bought the brute two weeks ago and the guy told me it sputtered at first but after a while it ran fine, yes I know I shouldn't have bought it, but we went and rode for a day and sure enough it sputters and back fires and has no power! But in neutral it revs fine and randomly it drives perfect for a couple of min then starts back sputtering with no power! So I replace the spark plugs, reset belt light, replaced battery, and it still does the same thing. But now I was starting the process of working on it today and just took off all the plastic and bumpers and when I go to start it, the brute won't start!!!! While it's turning over the fi light is flashing! Should I just change the fuel pump or try something else first!?!? Help please we have a huge group going to ride this weekend and I don't won't to miss it! Thanks in advanced


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i would start by getting a manual, become a subscribing member an down load the manual here in maps an manuals


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

rmax said:


> i would start by getting a manual, become a subscribing member an down load the manual here in maps an manuals


Agreed. There are some trouble-shooters in it that will help. Also, the fuel pump is a common problem with the 08s as well as plugged intake screens and filters. You can do the fuel pressure and volume test as well.


----------



## Kawi gang (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks, I plan on doing the fuel test tomorrow and will probably try replacing the screen and filter before buying a whole new pump if that's it! This just kills me because I've only been working on four wheelers for 4 years now but It's mainly been Hondas and I can tear one completely down and put it back together in no time but this thing has just blown my mind!


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

have you checked all the relays under the seat towards the back of the atv? About 1 1/2 years ago my 08 was doing the same thing, i started with the basics and went from there, and what i found was one of the relays was completely corroded and the wires had fallen out. I have also gone through 2 fuse boxes, moisture gets in and can sometimes cause a short and it burns the wiring out. I have since removed the fuse box and now rewired so each fuse is in its own seperate water tight connection. My sputtering and back firing was because of the main fuse shorting out, and my no start issue was the fuel pump relay. Hopefully this helps you, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Make sure the roll over sensor is mounted properly. It's at the very back of the electronics tray under the seat and has "up" on it. I think the manual calls it "vehicle down" sensor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kawi gang (Feb 15, 2016)

So I did the fuel line test and it was doing 1.7 oz per key turn like it's supposed to and when we got everything back in place we decided to go ahead and clean all the relays! (they had mud and water in them) so we plugged everything back in and when we turn the key two of the relays just clicked and the fuel pump wouldn't engage. So we try multiple times with the same out come. Went to palmetto cycle and they had the two that was clicking so I ordered them. Hopefully that will fix it! But I will still like to here everyone's input on what they think or if they've had this problem! Thanks


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

The amount of flow doesn't tell you everything you need to know. You need to measure the fuel pressure. Remove the factory fuel line. It is a hard plastic tube inside a rubber sleeve, don't cut it. Get a long piece of fuel line and install a pressure gauge inline. It must be at least 43 psi or the bike will bog and cut out under throttle. 
Mine was cutting out above 1/2 throttle, I checked it and only had 37 psi. I changed the pump motor and removed the internal metal screen also changed the sock filter on the bottom. Added an inline filter from a 2010 mustang and It went up to 47 psi. No more stumble. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kawi gang (Feb 15, 2016)

Well I'm replacing the fuel pump and screen, also the relays, and installing a gas line vent hose for the vent. All this should be finished by Sunday hopefully! And I'll let y'all know how it goes. Also on mine the two 4 pin connector you use to reset the belt light (black and Grey), well I only have the black so I have to use a wire to recircut it through to reset it. Well today one of the wires on the connector broke will that make a big deal on how it runs? The belt light is still off so I wouldn't think so


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Why not just fix it.


----------



## Kawi gang (Feb 15, 2016)

By replacing I mean I'm taking apart the housing and changing the pump and sock inside it


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I meant the broken wire.


----------



## Kawi gang (Feb 15, 2016)

So I changed the fuel pump, the battery and spark plugs and when I finished installing now the screen won't even cut on and one out of 100 key turns it will cut on and the fuel pump wouldn't engage the relays just clicked so I bought new ones because the old ones were going to go bad if they already wasn't anyways. Well installed those and the same thing is going on, the screen won't cut on and every so often it will. Replaced all the fuses with new ones, checked the voltage for all wire components they are all good. Took it to my towns atv mechanic and he looked at it for two days and thinks that it's probably the ecu and thinks I need a new one. So I'm going to take it to a actual atv shop and let them charge me out the tail to look at it before I buy that cpu unless y'all have any other ideas. Oh and when the screen does cut on if I hit the ignition button nothing happens but if I touch +\- on starter it turns over. And when it was running before the speedo would be reading 5 and 10 mph while I was sitting in neutral. Really depressing missing out on so many rides someone please help.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Take it in. Too many variables.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Pull your fuse block. Turn it over and look at the wires where they go in the bottom. You may find a broken wire. I suggest adding a few waterproof fuse holders and doing away with the factory fuse block completely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

